# Pond Treatments



## Lilypools (2 Apr 2008)

Hi, just joined today.  I work for a new company designing and hand building raised wooden garden ponds and water features in Yorkshire.  Check us out at Lilypools.co.uk.  I want to learn about aquatic plants and thought ukaps would be a great place to pick the bains of the experts and fellow learners.  I am interested in planting for beauty and planting for the well being of fish.  A bit of a disaster I have had recently is that after cleaning out our own garden display pond I treated it with Aquaplancton which promised clear water but instead I have very quickly got a murky green pond again.  Anyone got any comments re Aquaplancton and what might have gone wrong for me?  I've contacted them but have had no response as yet. Angela


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Apr 2008)

Hi Angela,
                    Welcome to the forum.  I've had a look at the website for this product Aquaplancton and I couldn't find anything specific regarding it's contents. I could only find vague references to how "natural" it is and there seems to be some indication that it contains some form of bacteria. I reckon that like aquariums, if your pond is well planted then the best way to get clear water and reduce algae is to provide nutrients to the plants, and to have a decent filtration system. Having never really pay attention to ponds before I tried this out on my pond last summer with fairly good success. The cause of algae in a pond has to be the same as in a tank, so filtration and healthy plants should be the key to achieving that.

Cheers,


----------



## beeky (3 Apr 2008)

Ponds can suffer a bit more than tanks with green water in that they often have very high levels of light (i.e. direct sunlight) for much of the day. I don't know what aquaplancton is but it could be some type of flocculant which clumps the algae together so it can be removed by a standard filter.

Water lilys are often used to cover the surface (about a 1/3) to reduce the amount of light getting in and there's also a UV which kills the algae in the water. This only works for algae floating in the water though, it won't do anything for something like blanket weed.

What fish are in the pond and is it filtered?


----------

